# Okulun Bulunduğu İl, İlçe



## beyazlale

Merhaba,
Lise diplomamı çeviriyorum. Şöyle bir kısım var.

*Okulun Bulunduğu İl, İlçe:* Yenimahalle/ANKARA

Bu kısmı İngilizce nasıl yazabilirim? Yardımcı olabilirseniz sevinirim.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## pantheist

Sanırım bu bölüm ingilizce evraklarda "place of school" olarak kullanılıyor.


----------



## ch32

the place where your school is?

olabilir belki


----------



## dawar

"Prefecture and subprefecture where the school is" belki..


----------



## Kibele

Merhaba,
"District and city of school" da düşünülebilir.


----------



## GeorgeSmith

Bence en iyi tercumesi sadece "Location of School: Yenimahalle district, Ankara province".  Eger daha belirli olmaliysa, "District and Province of School: Yenimahalle, Ankara" fena degil.


----------



## beyazlale

Hepinize çok teşşekkürler! 
"Location of School: Yenimahalle district, Ankara province" şeklinde kullandım.
Yardımlarınız için tekrar teşekkürler.


----------

